# Stumped



## Billyboy2470 (Dec 26, 2019)

I have a 2006 Nissan altima 2.5 . 
We replaced blown head gasket when put it back together it fired 1 time and code said cam sensor so replaced it when we tried starting it , it fired 1 time and said crank sensor so replaced it , it will fire and run approximately 5 second and die code reader says no codes . after it dies I can cycle the fuel pump twice and it will fire run approximately 5 second and die . SOMEONE PLEASE HELP .


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some things you can test:

- Make sure you have a clean set of spark plugs.
- Test ignition: Pull several coil packs to test; use a spare plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a good blue spark while trying to start the engine.
- Perform a compression test on all cylinders. Standard - 181 psi, minimum - 153 psi, Differential limit between cylinders - 14 psi.
- Perform a fuel pressure test. Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. Turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. The fuel pressure reading should be around 51 psi which would be a static reading.
- The cam timing may be incorrect.
- There may be a major intake system vacuum leak: Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. Check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## Billyboy2470 (Dec 26, 2019)

I've checked spark it has new plugs and it's good spark. I've checked fuel @ the pump and it appears good I'll put pressure test on it .it acts like it's starving for fuel. I couldn't get fuel line off @ fuel rail so not sure what to do there. Also it doesn't have an inline filter correct? Thank you very much for the info rogoman at least I have a few things to try


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you had the head off, you had to set the cam timing upon installation. Double check the timing chain settings. It's possible that the chain could be off one tooth thus causing the startup problem.

The fuel filter is integrated into the fuel pump. A fuel pressure test will determine the condition of the fuel pump and the fuel filter.

To disconnect the fuel line at the fuel rail takes a special tool. This one will do it:






Amazon.com: Lisle 39210 Main Fuel Line Disconnect: Automotive


Buy Lisle 39210 Main Fuel Line Disconnect: Fuel Line Disconnect Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



 www.amazon.com





Then you'll need a quick disconnect adapter to connect your fuel pressure gauge like this one:






J-44321-6 Quick Disconnect Adapter NI-44321-6


J-44321-6 Quick Disconnect Adapter NI-44321-6 Applications: Nissan Used with J-44321.




www.freedomracing.com


----------



## Billyboy2470 (Dec 26, 2019)

Rogoman I have a fuel line tool but it doesn't want to release. Is there a way to test the maf sensor? Can I test fuel pressure at the pump and it be an accurate test? You seem to be very knowledgeable every little bit of information helps and I greatly appreciate it. And I'll try about anything but I feel it's to do with maf sensor or timing so I think next step I'll pull cover back off and check line up on timing and let you know what I find out. Once again thank you greatly for your help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you use OEM cam and crank sensors? I've seen and heard about a number of these sensors showing up bad right out of the box in the aftermarket brands. It's best to stick with genuine Nissan, Hitachi or NTK.


----------



## Billyboy2470 (Dec 26, 2019)

No O'Reilly , the cam sensor and the crank sensor both and out of the box they look identical to each other and cost the same are they the exact same sensor for both or should they look a bit different


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Billyboy2470 said:


> Rogoman I have a fuel line tool but it doesn't want to release. Is there a way to test the maf sensor? Can I test fuel pressure at the pump and it be an accurate test? You seem to be very knowledgeable every little bit of information helps and I greatly appreciate it. And I'll try about anything but I feel it's to do with maf sensor or timing so I think next step I'll pull cover back off and check line up on timing and let you know what I find out. Once again thank you greatly for your help.


You can test the fuel pressure at the pump which would be the same as at the fuel tube up front. If you want to test the MAF, you need to first download a copy of the FSM for your vehicle from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read. It contains procedures for testing the MAF; however I would follow SMJ's recommendations. Aftermarket electronic components, like the sensors, look the same as OEM; however they generally are not reliable, don't last long and often times are DOA.


----------



## biggjdogg (Nov 30, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Here are some things you can test:
> 
> - Make sure you have a clean set of spark plugs.
> - Test ignition: Pull several coil packs to test; use a spare plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a good blue spark while trying to start the engine.
> ...


I replaced all my trailing arms on a 1998 nissan pathfinder se but one that's over gas tank on drivers side I had to burn out all other bolts but one now I cant burn this ones out but need to know proper procedure please if anyone knows or has a link do I have to drop tank and shield around it then burn them out it's the last one left it rides like new now


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To be on the safe side, it's best to remove the gas tank. You don't need to take the risk of having a serious fire or possible explosion.


----------

